# I rode through the desert on a horse with one eye...



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hate to say it...But, I told you so. ;-) I knew he'd be just as good with one eye as he was with two. 

Great work with him and I'm glad that your realized he's the same old Reily and is going to kick some butt in the show ring. If anything, I think you'll make quite an impact with him and give everyone something to talk about. (In a good way of course)


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I hate to say it...But, I told you so. ;-) I knew he'd be just as good with one eye as he was with two.
> 
> Great work with him and I'm glad that your realized he's the same old Reily and is going to kick some butt in the show ring. If anything, I think you'll make quite an impact with him and give everyone something to talk about. (In a good way of course)


Haha yeah you were right! I'm so excited that this isn't going to effect us long term, I've mostly stopped being obsessed about his eye.

I can't wait for show season!! It's going to be fabulous 

This has all ended so wonderfully even IF he lost his eye (of course I don't want that!) All the things I was mainly worried about I don't have to be. He's going to be ride able right away, he's not spooky, he rides 99% the same, AAAAND even through all this crazyness my lessor has decided to keep leasing (it helps me afford my horse, and gives him something to do when I can't ride  AAAND it's another person to show him this year!)

I was really worried about the leasing, because I decided if he lost his eye I wasn't going to throw a new person on him right away and add more change. Him and my lessor get along fantastically and I think she's a great person for sticking through it when so many would run.

I can finally breathe again, annd I get to ride my horse which is always the BEST stress reliever


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So glad he's doing so well & your attitide is so positive. Keep up the great work. & give your wonderful horse a big hug & kiss from those of us that followed this saga.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> So glad he's doing so well & your attitide is so positive. Keep up the great work. & give your wonderful horse a big hug & kiss from those of us that followed this saga.


I will! Thank you all for helping keep my positive through all of this  I was so scared, but now I can finally relax because it's all going to be okay.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*Progress*

There aren't as many obstacles to overcome as I thought... but I still am finding a few things that are definitively different.

The main one being showmanship... never been my favorite class but I like to enter it for fun. Since my horse is blind in the eye that I would be by, the main thing is getting him to 're-learn' cues. For stopping, he has a 'woah' stop already so that was easy. Setting up, I make a snappy noise with my boots when I turn to face him and he's learned that means he's going to set up.

The hardest part of showmanship with the way Reily is, is pivoting. He's been trained to pivot when I walk towards his shoulder and kiss. Now he can't see me walk towards him, he has to go from just a kiss. I've been practicing tapping the lead rope on his shoulder while kissing and he pivots perfect. The other day we did get 1 perfect pivot (left a hole in that arena ) from just a kiss! Still ways to go, but progressing (in my opinion) quite quickly for just one week.

The other obstacle that I've waited until today to attempt is lunging. Obviously lunging to the right where he can see me is exact same. When I went to lunge him the other way the poor guy got confused and started sidepassing away from me when I clucked (very nice sidepass though) because he didn't know which way I wanted him to move. I tapped his but with the whip to help him out, and he picked it up quickly. Now I have to be very vocal while lunging on that side, but I can live with that.

Riding wise.... after the past couple of days he's become more trusting with riding on the wall.

While this was a terrible tragedy, it really is fascinating to see how well he's adjusted to only having one eye! He hasn't let it hold him back at all, so I don't plan on letting it either.


Eye healing wise.... today his 'eye' started bleeding again, because he keeps rubbing it/the vet said it was going to drain a lot. So a combination of the two. I'll bring the camera tomorrow but he looks a bit... horror movie-ish on that one side at the moment. The actual eye seems to be healing well, swelling is going down (does that mean the cave is coming? :-( ). He keeps rubbing his head on his knee, which I think is probably adding to the bleeding, so I've decided to lock him in his stall for the next couple of days so he can wear a fly mask without it being ripped off.


We're making a list of shows we're going to!! Tomorrow I'm even going shopping for some show supplies


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*I love my horse.*

For educational purposes.... Reily's eye one week after surgery. (Horror movie worthy, but it looks worse than it is)



















The doctors going to call on Monday and we're going to set a date for the stitches to come out next week  yayayayay.

Reily and I had our first 'tough' ride today. I rode him just like we did before the incident, and he rode the exact same on both sides. For a minute I honestly forgot he was blind in one eye.

We've been working on showmanship and he's been FANTASTIC!

MVI_1317.mp4 video by outtatheblue2 - Photobucket

Video for proof. Believe it or not but this was actually our WORST pivot of the night. I was videotaping and I'm a bad multitasker, so I wasn't really able to use the chain so he was going all from the kiss sound. And the way he just squares up..... I'm in love  (don't get me wrong I know we're not showmanship gurus so no reason to critique harshly)

Also you may notice blood on his knee in that video.... he does rub his eye on his knee. And on his stall door. And on his stall posts. Basically his stall looks like a mild (very mild) crime scene. I've been keeping a fly mask on it now and locking him in his stall so he can't rip stitches out, but the doctor wasn't too concerned about that. He says he'll stop itching when it hurts. 

A week after surgery and I'm hoping this means his eye is healed enough he can NOT open his 'eye' ripping the stitches. I'm hoping SO bad because that would be the worst sight EVER.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, we're in tornado watch so I just got to visit my pony for a little bit today and didn't get a picture, but it looks slightly worse than yesterday. The blood got on his fly mask too, which couldn't be helped I guess but that doesn't help appearances. Healing wise it still looks good, behind the blood the skin looks clean and healthy like it's healing up nice. 

The swelling is going down slightly... I'm hoping the transfer to a hole in his head is slow so I can get used to it. But at the same time I want to know what it will look like so I can be prepared.

Emotionally I have been better now that my horse is out of pain (I cannot stand animals in pain... especially when there is little I can do to help it). BUT I know it's not all over... every other day a new person comes in the barn and is taken by surprise at Reily's eye and has me explain everything and then says, "Oh I'm so so sorry".

Then they get that look in their eye that people usually give you when you tell them a loved one died. Almost like it says, "I'm so sorry your horse lost an eye, that's the worst possible thing that could EVER happen, your horse won't be good for any of the things you did before and that's very sad for you". I don't understand it. There are things MUCH worse that could have happened than my horse loosing his eye... and I'm tired of people telling me about how different my horse is going to be. One person told me he would need months off before ANY type of work, another told me we would have BIG changes to make and my horse would be paranoid and have to move his head a lot to see both sides...

I know they mean well, but I've mostly gotten over the fact that whats happened happened, and there's nothing more to do about it than to move on and make the best of it. 

However, when people start offering their sympathy's it makes me all emotional again. It makes me think about those three weeks I was SET on Reily keeping his eye, and how this was the absolute worst case scenario I never wanted to happen. It makes me think about how what if I had been riding three inches further behind that horse... or for that matter, what if I was riding three inches closer to that horse? What if I never went on that trail ride that day and stayed home for arena work. What if my horse still had two eyes right now and I DIDN'T have to know all this terrible information about eye injuries and blindness in horses (I'm quite squeamish so I've felt quite sick doing some research for my horses eye, even with descriptions only).

That said, I am mostly over getting sad about his eye when I am at the barn by myself or others who have gotten used to it. When I look at a horse with two eyes though... I feel something I don't know how to describe other than envy. I want my horse to have that, if not only for how people perceive him, but also for his own health.

Whenever he bumps into something on that side, I, for the lack of a better word, melt a little. 

The other day my lessor was riding him in the arena and a girl came up and watched. She didn't notice his eye at all and went on about how much she loved him and his coloring. This girl was the first person to NOT notice his eye, and that made my day that someone actually cared to look at the WHOLE horse and not just one flaw.

Training wise... my horse is spoiled ROTTEN right now. I'm usually quite a stickler about manners with my boy (I don't like bubble invading, head rubbing, pushy behavior at all) but I've been slacking after his surgery. We're getting back... but I think we have to go through a treat withdrawal first (one reason I don't like treats- they make a horse pushy. He had PLENTY over his limit of treats these last couple of weeks!)

I guess this is a long ramble because I don't feel like anyone at the barn can really understand... because they get to go back to their perfect two eyed horses. I KNOW there are things worse than a horse loosing an eye... but for some reason this is just something that's taking longer for me to get over than I thought. My horse is WAY over this.. in fact I don't think he was ever bothered by it except for the pain. Isn't it amazing how animals adjust?


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Outtatheblue, it sounds like Reily is doing every bit as well as people predicted! What a horse! It's normal to do the "what if" thinking (in fact, I wondered when you would start doing that!) but it isn't very healthy in the long run, because this was an accident. Reily could have taken a bad step on that trail and blown a tendon - and you wouldn't have been able to ride him or show him in any of the events that are still on your to-do list. In other words, this accident left you with 99% of your horse where some other accidents would not have. 

All that being said, it is normal to grieve for what you lost, and for what Reily lost. After that, you move forward again just like you have already been doing, with plans for how to enjoy your super horse. The people who don't recognize how awesome Reily is are either ignorant (they only know about the frantic, anxious horses who don't deal well with the loss of sight) or shallow (looks are more important to them than talent). So, ignorant you can fix - Reily's adaptation is the lesson for them! Shallow - I wouldn't waste my time on them.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Outtatheblue, it sounds like Reily is doing every bit as well as people predicted! What a horse! It's normal to do the "what if" thinking (in fact, I wondered when you would start doing that!) but it isn't very healthy in the long run, because this was an accident. Reily could have taken a bad step on that trail and blown a tendon - and you wouldn't have been able to ride him or show him in any of the events that are still on your to-do list. In other words, this accident left you with 99% of your horse where some other accidents would not have.
> 
> All that being said, it is normal to grieve for what you lost, and for what Reily lost. After that, you move forward again just like you have already been doing, with plans for how to enjoy your super horse. The people who don't recognize how awesome Reily is are either ignorant (they only know about the frantic, anxious horses who don't deal well with the loss of sight) or shallow (looks are more important to them than talent). So, ignorant you can fix - Reily's adaptation is the lesson for them! Shallow - I wouldn't waste my time on them.


Ah I know it isn't healthy! It just keeps snowballing until I feel terrible and am only focusing on what I could have done to prevent it, instead of how I should deal with it now that it's done. And I know it could have been SO much worse! I think I've been lucky with this horse, in the four years I've owned him we've had zero health problems/accidents. None at all... vet bills were very cheap! I took that for granted, and something I never would have thought happened did. But I am grateful that it is not affecting his soundness and riding now!

This whole thing gets more complicated though emotions wise... the person who let go of the branch that got flung into Reily's eye I recently found out didn't realize her part in the whole ordeal (I told her when it happened, but then we didn't think it would end NEARLY this bad and weren't too worried). Over text they asked me if there letting go of the branch was the cause, and I couldn't lie so I told them it was, BUT that I knew it was a freak accident and no one was at fault really. They apologized many times, and even offered to help pay. Of course I couldn't hold anyone responsible for something that could have happened to anyone, anytime, etc. just a freak accident.

She then texted me hoping it wouldn't affect our friendship, which I didn't think it would at all. But now when I see them at the barn.. I think they still feel guilty/something and always look sad when they see me. Whenever I see them, I remember everything about that day and it's just a reminder of our hope (they were with me the whole way encouraging me about Reily's eye) that was unfortunately VERY high that was completely wrong. Or I remember the actual day of the trail, how we were smiling and happy not thinking his eye would be THAT bad (I thought it was only a scrape at most until I got back to the barn because of the way Reily acted). I think when I probably look sad when I'm around her because all of those reminders start bubbling up, and I don't like dealing with them. BUT I think she sees this as me being mad at her, which I am 100% not. I cannot put blame on this accident on anyone beside myself, because ultimately I am responsible for my horse especially since I was riding him. BUT even then, I'm beginning to come to grips with this being a complete freak accident.

I know we just need to talk in person about it, but I'm very nearly sure it will make me emotional which I don't like to be in front of people. It makes me so sad though, because now we barely say anything to eachother at the barn and we used to talk all the time...

Too true, thanks for the descriptions of the people. Unfortunately, I think we are going to run into a lot of the shallow people at the horse shows this year. But we'll just grin and bear it. As for the ignorant, I do plan on proving them wrong and surprising them. There's one person at the barn who treats Reily extra 'careful' when I have him out.. which isn't bad per-say (sp? haha) but my plan of action is/was treat him the exact same as before and address any issues as they come. I don't want to baby him too much and make it sort of self-fulfilling by treating him 'careful' making it so I always have to treat him 'careful'.

Unfortunately I'm leaving for Wyoming tomorrow and won't be back in town until Tuesday, I'm going to miss my boy! My lessor is going to take care of him while I'm gone, and Tuesday night she's going to use him for a 4-H level test (she just has to canter a circle both ways) I'm hoping I make it back in time to watch  my goal is to get her and him to state this year, I think that would be fantastic!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Outtatheblue, I don't mean to highjack your journal, but you not only have an amzing bond with Reilly now, but one that will continue to grow stronger because of his partial blindness now. Years ago I worked with a mare who went blind in one eye, the bond we had grew stronger than before because she came to rely on me to see on her blind side when we worked together. 

It's amazing what feats a blind horse, or any animal, can accomlish if the bond between the team is strong. It's obvious he trusts you a large amount. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Outtatheblue, I understand everything you're explaining, and I know it must be hard. I've never had to go through anything like this, but I was wondering if the other rider had any idea of how Reily's eye had ended up. Your explanations of how you've answered her and what you're thinking are all very balanced and mature. I think if this other rider is a friend that you want to keep, you should probably figure out when and how you can talk to her and get past this. Maybe it's doing something non-horsey so you don't have to talk so much about Reily. Maybe it's sitting down over a Coke to talk about the accident, getting the emotional part out of the way but making sure she understands that you're not mad, just feeling sad for Reily and his beautiful eye. If she thinks you're mad and you don't address that, she may just fade out of your life because it's too awkward. 

A few years ago I was riding with my best horsey friend and held a branch back, just like your friend did, and tried to let it go slowly so that it didn't slap my friend. She was close enough that she took it in her face, and there wasn't anything either of us could do. I held on to it too long to try to 'control' it, and that didn't work. Fortunately it wasn't a thorny branch and she wasn't hurt. But hindsight is always 20/20, and sometimes you get lucky and sometimes you don't. A well-maintained trail is very important, but it's a lot of work and usually volunteers. 

I really admire how you're dealing with all this. When you're ready, I'm sure you'll deal with your friend as well, so that you can fix the awkwardness between you. And, it sounds like Reily is already headed on his way to being a winner for his lessor!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Aw poor guy! I was givin a mare with one eye..she lost the other when a drunk driver hit the horse trailer she was in. She was a kids short stirrup pony and after her accident was abandoned and left at the barn. She isn't spooky at all I just talk to her alot when I'm on that side so she atleast knows I'm there. Sometimes she gets startled if she doesn't know you are on her bad side. She was out of work for a year just until recently and she has been doing wonderfully. She tends to wander away from the rail on her bad side but is great on the other. Good luck with your boy...I'm sorry for the loss of his eye but it will only make your bonds stronger!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Outtatheblue, I understand everything you're explaining, and I know it must be hard. I've never had to go through anything like this, but I was wondering if the other rider had any idea of how Reily's eye had ended up. Your explanations of how you've answered her and what you're thinking are all very balanced and mature. I think if this other rider is a friend that you want to keep, you should probably figure out when and how you can talk to her and get past this. Maybe it's doing something non-horsey so you don't have to talk so much about Reily. Maybe it's sitting down over a Coke to talk about the accident, getting the emotional part out of the way but making sure she understands that you're not mad, just feeling sad for Reily and his beautiful eye. If she thinks you're mad and you don't address that, she may just fade out of your life because it's too awkward.
> 
> A few years ago I was riding with my best horsey friend and held a branch back, just like your friend did, and tried to let it go slowly so that it didn't slap my friend. She was close enough that she took it in her face, and there wasn't anything either of us could do. I held on to it too long to try to 'control' it, and that didn't work. Fortunately it wasn't a thorny branch and she wasn't hurt. But hindsight is always 20/20, and sometimes you get lucky and sometimes you don't. A well-maintained trail is very important, but it's a lot of work and usually volunteers.
> 
> I really admire how you're dealing with all this. When you're ready, I'm sure you'll deal with your friend as well, so that you can fix the awkwardness between you. And, it sounds like Reily is already headed on his way to being a winner for his lessor!


She is at the barn, so I still see her almost daily. I think going somewhere else to talk is a good idea.. whenever I see her at the barn I'm dealing with Reily's eye which probably doesn't help that I have to see the bloody weepy eye when I talk to her.

And to be honest.... (I feel terrible for this) for a little bit of time after Reily had to officially loose his eye I DID blame her in my mind for what happened even though I knew that was wrong. I just needed something to blame, something to be angry at... But I quit blaming her as soon as we got back to the barn because I knew that I couldn't ever get over Reily's accident if I was just looking to blame something or someone for it all. I know if I had been riding in front of her that day the roles MIGHT have been reversed.. although a few days after Reily went to the hospital, before Reily got his eye removed, I borrowed a horse and went on a trail with her, she did what you described except without looking back and wham! branch to my face (and after Reily's accident I was staying a good distance behind other riders) I don't think she realized it then either... I know she is one of the nicest and sweetest people at the barn and I've known her since I bought Reily (in fact so many years ago she took lessons on Reily so I know she really likes him too) I KNOW she wouldn't do ANYTHING to hurt me or Reily and I know she feels terrible about it, which I don't like because she shouldn't feel terrible. It doesn't do anybody or even Reily any good.

Once I get back from my 'vacation' away from Reily's eye for the first time in a month of seeing him every single day, I think I'll be more clear headed and be able to talk to her at the barn then. I want to mention the branch thing to her so hopefully another horse doesn't get hurt (I just really don't think she knows she's doing it) BUT I think that conversation should be saved until after we're back to normal. I hate how awkward it is at the barn when we pass each other 

To make things even MORE complicated with her though........ I was playing fetch with my dog and the barn dog and her dog was at the barn. Her dog decided to play fetch too (and is a little more on the edge than my dog or even the barn dog... she's gone after the barn dog a few times but she is a SWEET dog and I love her) and ran up to the ball with my dog. My dog takes fetch seriously, and sort of rumbled at her when she got the ball (she rumbles when she plays) and her dog fed off that and went after her, to which my dog responded and went back (I work at a dog kennel so I've learned to read dog language pretty well and find instigators of fights, though to the uneducated eye it would be hard to tell which dog 'started' it) I got them broke up pretty quickly (first time my dogs done anything like that which was disappointing to me, normally she just walks away when a dog goes after her but I think since her ball was there she didn't want to, but that's another thing hah) Afterwords she was sitting with her dog, and her dog wasn't chasing the ball anymore (normal dog behavior she went after my dogs ball my dog said no way, she listened and respected that) and I think she was blaming my dog or something. Either way, after that it got more awkward. I DID get my dog un-possessive about the ball by telling her to 'leave it' when another dog was going for the ball too, or by telling her to stay while other dogs played or even having her bring the ball to other dogs and drop it. and she did awesome. It was just an awkward timing I think and caught us all by surprise.

Ah the crazyness.

To the stories of horses with one eyes, I love hearing that  I have high hopes for my horse still one eyed or not!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

***Pictures are getting more graphic***

Well I made it to vacation today, and not five minutes after I get my suitcases in I get a text message from someone at the barn with a picture of my horse. I'll attach the picture so maybe you all can understand why I panicked when I first saw it. 

When I first looked at it I 100% thought he had opened his eye, my greatest fear right now. I was SO worried and just wanted to turn around and go right home.

He did NOT open his eye, no matter how bad it looks. SO according to the vet this is all normal... -sigh- I'm ready to be through this step. I am SO squeamish and I can only put up with all this blood for so much. Only two more days until I'm home and can see my boy again, hopefully he gets to looking a little better by then.










(his face -not eye- is getting cleaned up luckily too, so maybe that will help)


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

That's enough to make your gut clench at first! Wow! But after you look at it for a sec, it's just messy. Sigh of relief. He's probably itchy as it heals - did the vet just think it was oozy and itchy?


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> That's enough to make your gut clench at first! Wow! But after you look at it for a sec, it's just messy. Sigh of relief. He's probably itchy as it heals - did the vet just think it was oozy and itchy?


Yeah the vet said this all was normal.. I didn't believe him about how bad it would look until now though. and WOW it's bad! I can't wait till I'm home tomorrow night and I get to see him again, I have separation anxiety with my horse haha.

I found out today from the equestrian team I'm going to be in this fall in college will take in my horse one eyed!  something to look forward to.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Yeah the vet said this all was normal.. I didn't believe him about how bad it would look until now though. and WOW it's bad! I can't wait till I'm home tomorrow night and I get to see him again, I have separation anxiety with my horse haha.
> 
> I found out today from the equestrian team I'm going to be in this fall in college will take in my horse one eyed!  something to look forward to.


Well, it may be bad right now but it won't always look like this. But, I get it, just about the time you think you're all prepared, and know what to expect,. you see something new on his face and YIKES! 

That's awesome about the equestrian team! You'll have a lot of fun with him! You should be very proud of your (and Reily's) achievement


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Well, it may be bad right now but it won't always look like this. But, I get it, just about the time you think you're all prepared, and know what to expect,. you see something new on his face and YIKES!
> 
> That's awesome about the equestrian team! You'll have a lot of fun with him! You should be very proud of your (and Reily's) achievement


Yeah apparently today it is looking better though, which is good because tomorrow night my lessee is doing a 4-H level testing with him (just the canter part) and it may freak out the 'judges' haha.

Thanks! I am, SO excited!! It is a big step I am excited to make


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Thought I'd do a quick update before bed. Haven't uploaded the camera yet, so no pictures.

I came home today, YAY!! My horse's eye is sunken in more than last I saw. It's starting to cave 

BUT tonight my lessee took him for her level testing and they did smashing! I'm so proud of both of them, it's made my night 

I'll have pictures and more detailed updates tomorrow!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Great news! You have every right to be proud -- What a good, good boy he is!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

***Not for squeamish...*



Ladytrails said:


> Great news! You have every right to be proud -- What a good, good boy he is!


Thank you! It was a great night... I even got a little teary eyed when I saw my horse all show ready and shiny, but still with that bloody eye. He touched a lot of people when they were riding. After they heard about his story a complete stranger (to me, but she knew the rider) started tearing up too.

We now have a goal to get them ready for their next level up in two weeks so they can go to state. It's going to be a lot of work, but I think they can do it! I would LOVE to see my horse at state this year 

Sad pictures... my heart dropped a little once I noticed how much his eye is starting to cave in.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*4/18/12*

Just got back from the barn a little bit ago. Everything is going amazingly. We have two weeks to get ready for level testing, and I think we can do it! Today I worked with my lessee. She's going to start working every single day for two weeks so she'll be prepared as ever! They made major improvements tonight that made me SO happy! (I literally just wanted to hop up and down, but restrained myself so I don't look even crazier)

This Sunday is a local play day close to town I think we'll be going to, since it will be two days after stitch removal I think he'll be ready for his first legit show back. After that she'll have a little over a week to get ready, so lots of pressure! Since I'm too old for 4-H now, I'm sort of living through her achievements with my horse. I want her to make it to state this year so bad! I know my horse can do it, I passed the hardest levels on 4-H with him, but they're a semi-new pair together and still need to get that... clickness. Which I'm starting to see!!

Ah SO excited!! I'll be taking pictures so you all can see how amazing he's being  I don't think I'm ever going to stop being surprised by this horse... every time I see him riding like before... it is so inspiring!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*4/19/12*

Today was another amazing day! So far he hasn't had a bad day since the injury... he's actually better than he was before (or maybe my perception is a bit skewed, hmmmmm.)

But anyway, we got a trailer ride set up for the show on Sunday so it's all green lights! I am SO very excited 

My lessee rode again today, and did even better than yesterday (at this rate we're passing this level and making it to state with no problems!) I've been having her ride with a snaffle bit, no stirrups, and no spurs (my horse is a horse where if you don't ride him 100% correctly, he won't do it, even more so without spurs or a curb bit) which is quite a bit for a rider who's only been riding a little over a year! But my goodness, the progress they are making! She is having him round and yielding to the bit in a snaffle (showing she's really using those legs to push him into that bit, which is impressive without stirrups or spurs!) AND she's finally figuring out his buttons and getting him to stop 'testing' her  she has found how to correct his drifting into the middle of the arena so that he does't keep trying it. Overall I am just SO proud! All of this in two days. After this is all said and done I'm making a before and after video, which I won't post here for her sake but I will show her so we can be impressed together!

Reily's eye update. Today it looked SO much better!! It rained last night and I think that washed a lot of the blood off his actual eye which I've been afraid to touch. His eye is sinking more  but that can't be helped. Tomorrow morning stitches are coming out! I'll take a camera when I go out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I really am enjoying the updates! Keep them up!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*Mini update!*



Ladytrails said:


> I really am enjoying the updates! Keep them up!


Thanks LadyTrails! I appreciate your support throughout this whole ordeal.

Today I went to a -big- jumping show in Omaha- probably the biggest we'll ever see in Nebraska! It was amazing, but it meant I didn't get to spend as much time with my boy.

Anyway it's now later than I planned, and I have to wake up at 5 but wanted to get my internet fix and thought I would share a mini update 

Reily's stitches came out today!! I was at work unfortunately. The vet thought yesterday that we would have to sedate him, and the cost would depend on the level of sedation. Well according to reports, the vet didn't have to sedate Reily at all, and he actually enjoyed it! SO no cost!  yay! I took a picture of his eye today I'll add it tomorrow when I have more time.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Good news - I assume the vet was pleased with how well he is healing? Does he know about the great stories of Reily and his new rider? At some point you should take a pic of Rieily and rider in show tack and give it to the vet to put on his "happy board" in the office! People would love to hear the story!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*4/21/12*



Ladytrails said:


> Good news - I assume the vet was pleased with how well he is healing? Does he know about the great stories of Reily and his new rider? At some point you should take a pic of Rieily and rider in show tack and give it to the vet to put on his "happy board" in the office! People would love to hear the story!


Yes the vet said he was healing quite well! Unfortunately because of my work schedule I wasn't able to make it to the vet appointment and had to have someone go for me.

I may do that.... at state 

SOO I'm still too lazy to upload pictures... but another great day today! It was a tough ride for him (looots of work!) but he handled it super well.

I lunged him before the ride. I'll video it some time, it really is amazing how fast he learned to lunge on his blind side! he goes off my voice, and responds pretty quickly. He was actually feeling really good today too, he just wanted to canter on the lunge!

We started in a snaffle and he really is responding well and being VERY trusting even with one eye (when I bought him he was so hard mouthed riding him a snaffle was... interesting). Then we went to his super nice, flexible myler bit to get some fine tuning with minimal rein action, and finally went into his show bit to practice for the show tomorrow.

It was fantastic!!!! His lessee is riding him around on the buckle with his head low in complete control. It's amazing to see the transformation! I got on him on the end and I got one of the best lopes I have ever got from this horse! He started loping more... upward (is the word I think I'm looking for) with his head streatched low, but still collected and controlled. It was also the slowest lope we've got- AND it was on the buckle. (He's ranch bred, so we don't get pleasure like behavior often, especially since this vacation he's been on for so long! Though last year when he was in show-shape he kicked butt in pleasure at the county fair  )

He then got bathed, tack loaded, everything ready to go for tomorrow! I'm so excited!!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*4-22-12*

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!


Today was SO great!! This whole week has been SO amazing!! I am just SO happy 

I think I forgot to mention this on here, but this last week I found out I got a full ride scholarship earlier this week (with the equestrian team, yeehaw!). Yesterday my 90 days at work was up and my work review was great-meaning I get to bring my dog to work with me AND I'm working in daycare Tuesday and Wednesday so I get to be with her all day! THEN my lessee passed her canter portion of her 4-H test last Tuesday, AND I've seen INCREDIBLE improvement from last Tuesday to today. And then the icing on the cake- I had a great show today and got to babysit two of my favorite kids <3 (they were asking about my cowboy boots, and now they might come visit my horse too )

I am SO thankful for how things have been turning up lately... I'm just so blessed and so often I forget that!

Onto the show today. We placed in every class!! There were some tough riders, but we did fairly well  My lessee placed in her age division and got 4th's and 5th's (placed one under her friend with much more experience and a very expensive horse!) I did pleasure, horsemanship, bareback, trail and working pleasure.

Bareback was his first class of the day... let me start out by saying he was VERY slippery and it was VERY cold (making me tense and shivery) we went on the left side (where he couldn't see the middle) and he got ZOOOMY at the canter, I was slip and sliding, so I decided to school him a little (the judge saw the zoomies but not the correction, which was good) and got a nice slow lope. The other side wasn't a problem (which I thought it would be!) we placed 4th out of 12 riders  (If those zoomies... we could have done better!)

Then there was pleasure, he was super!! I've been spending more time schooling at home (instead of goofing off which I like to do) so his lope was actually BETTER than when he had two eyes! Pleasure we placed 5th, and in horsemanship (no pattern just based on me) we got 4th. Keeping in mind I'm riding against the older trainers (I JUST made it into this age group and it goes all the way to 35) I didn't think we did too bad! My trainer entered and beat me 

Then there was trail... we had a FANTASTIC pattern except for two parts. I royaly screwed up the gate. I do it all the time, but today I decided going butt first was the way to go.... :-| Yeah... I didn't let go of the gate though! Then we got to a creek which my horse did NOT want to pass (he has a thing about water..) but after five minutes of 'persuading' he did it and got over himself. The rest was awesome and we got 4th place out of 12 or more riders 

Then in the pattern class we did good! Not our best pattern, but not our worst. NAILED the flying lead change, stops and turn around.

I have really high hopes for my lessee right now, they did SO GREAT at this show I KNOW they're making it to state this year!

Anyways overdue pictures...

This is his eye as of today. All is healed except for a little tiny dot that's still draining. Looks SOSOSOSOSOSO (my favorite emphasis) much better! And look at that sexah flowy mane 









I don't have many pictures of me.. they're on other peoples phones. But here's us going on the rail (as you can tail we aren't very formal here!)









WE'RE SO COLD!!!









And just for fun... because he really did look like a dragon


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Love it! Wow. All I can say is, WOW! You 'done' real fine, girl!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Love it! Wow. All I can say is, WOW! You 'done' real fine, girl!


Thanks  I'm so happy! The best part... no one seemed to notice his eye at all!! Nobody was staring, though I heard a few whispering it didn't bother me. I only had one person come up that said, "You must hear this all the time.... but what happened to his eye?" I had to tell her she was the first (but it was our first show since) and told her the story. Turned out she had a one eyed horse too! She said her horse was getting along well, but when it first happened the horse was a little 'traumatized' by it and would step REALLY high and fell out of the trailer when they brought her home! I'm so glad my boy adapted so quickly and we got to start showing again without problems (didn't miss one show! Well actually one, but I was out of town anyway  )

The odd thing... I didn't expect to do well at all just based on the fact my old coach was judging the whole show (we ended our agreements on bad terms to say the least). She didn't say anything to me about his eye, and seemed to be very professional about judging. Although in a perfect world, I'd rather not ride in a show for someone who was my coach for 4+ years and I don't really talk to anymore... Next show she won't be so we're just planning on that one


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*4/25/12*

Nothing new to update on yet really... we've been working everyday to get ready for level 2 in 4H this Tuesday but so far so good! My lessee's trainer didn't think she was ready to do level two a week ago, and said she would sign her up but it would be on my head if it ended in a disaster. Wellll..... lessee took a lesson with trainer yesterday (first lesson since the last test) and she was very surprised!! She's on my side now


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*4-27-12.... Bah Humbug*

So I actually have something to update on today! Lots of stuff going on (well not really). I'll start with the most relevant.

So today was a LOOOONG day at work! Every Friday is, I work at a dog Kennel and that's when everyone brings their dogs in. But today was a little longer than normal (I think I jinxed it in the morning by saying, "hey at least it's not as bad as last week!") Anyway so to set the mood, I'm tired, a little cranky and ready to go home and snuggle with a blanket.

But I do self care so I had to go to the barn. I go to the barn in a fairly decent mood (the barn does that to me!) BUT then I see my horse and what looks like blood on his face. I wasn't too worried about it (just thought he somehow got some eye blood up there).

But when I get closer, I see he SKINNED his forehead!

I am super squeamish (I can faint if I see enough blood and I start thinking about it) so I started freaking out a little bit. I searched his entire stall looking for what could have hurt him as it was a fresh wound and took quite a bit of hair with it (in my opinion. When you all see the photos you may think different haha) but I found nothing!

I'll post pictures so you all can see too, but as it was on his blind side and from the shape of the wound I'm pretty sure it's a bite. He's next to a 30 year old mare and the fly mask thief, so if it IS a bite I'm pretty sure I know who the culprit is. 

This wound doesn't scare me, but I'm worried this might continue or get worse. I know it isn't all the other horse, but I have been super protective of my horse (wound wise) since the eye injury. The other horse plays pretty rough, which has been fine in the past but I'm worried it may not work anymore. The way my horse's run is set up he has a stall to run into, but outside he's surrounded by two horses in their runs and he always likes to stand where the other horse can get him.

I'll add photos in a couple minutes too.

Other unrelated mentions:

Next 4-H test up is on Tuesday!

I spent two hours cleaning my tack room!

I have been getting hard core on getting Reily back into show shape before today! 

I MIGHT be seeing a promotion in the future (if my 'test' went well... which people have been telling me it has been!)

I was going to go to a horse show on Sunday but couldn't find a truck (I'm now hardcore truck shopping too...)

Tomorrow's my last day of work before my 'weekend' 

ETA: OH I almost forgot something VERY important  Me and the woman I mentioned earlier (who was holding the branch that hit Reily's eye) and I are on good terms again! We've gone on several trail rides and are completely back to good. We never 'talked it out' but I'm just not that type of person. When I'm upset or mad at someone it only lasts a couple weeks and then I'm back to good. I can't stay mad for long at anyone UNLESS they do something personal to me in an attempt to hurt me (but so far that's just one person  and now that's more of a... lack of relationship). So in that regard everything is back to normal! His eye is looking better now, I'll add a picture too.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds all good , Outtatheblue. He'll learn that Miss Witchy next door has to be watched, and he won't turn his blind side to her any more, I bet. I wouldn't worry - he sounds pretty scary smart to me. His first instinct will be to take care of himself! 

Glad to hear that you and your friend are 'good' again. Good for you - I don't know a lot of people who could salvage friendships in those circumstances. 

You have a lot of stuff going on right now, it sounds like - and it all sounds like you're knocking down the achievements left and right!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*4-28-12*

I did find a way for pictures so they are loading!



Ladytrails said:


> Sounds all good , Outtatheblue. He'll learn that Miss Witchy next door has to be watched, and he won't turn his blind side to her any more, I bet. I wouldn't worry - he sounds pretty scary smart to me. His first instinct will be to take care of himself!
> 
> Glad to hear that you and your friend are 'good' again. Good for you - I don't know a lot of people who could salvage friendships in those circumstances.
> 
> You have a lot of stuff going on right now, it sounds like - and it all sounds like you're knocking down the achievements left and right!


Actually it's the gelding that's been the bother! You know how boys are  I think he will be okay too. The wound is healing up nicely today and I think (okay know) I over reacted a little bit, but I get freaked out with wounds/blood (so know you all know a little bit more about how freaked I was with this eye thing)

Thanks! I've been friends with her since I bought my horse, so I honestly know she felt terrible for everything and would do it different if it happened again.



Today was awesome!! I rode today, and I never had a better ride  We worked on collecting and slowing and he was fantastic to work with! I just love this horse! His flying lead changes have been getting sloppy so we worked on those today, and PERFECT!  We even did them on the straight-a -way. 

I've been lunging him regularly, he now lunges the same on both sides! I took a video of it I have to upload so you all can see.

Today I even free lunged him for the first time since he lost his eye today! I've always been afraid he would run into something, but nope! He ran around with his tail high, his head high and just full out ran. He looked like he was having the time of his life 

After a good run he reminds me of a stallion. Obviously not in this picture (crappy phone) but in person he looks impressive 










Here's his wound yesterday:









And roooolling!









Eye healing wise, still draining but minimal. It doesn't drain down his face anymore, and is about 90% healed.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

He is beautiful! So glad to hear that he's adjusting well on so many experiences. I really can't believe how quickly he's back "on the job"!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> He is beautiful! So glad to hear that he's adjusting well on so many experiences. I really can't believe how quickly he's back "on the job"!


Thanks!! Me neither really. I know it's weird but I think we're accomplishing a lot more now that he has one eye than we would have if it never happened. Now we have more to prove, so I'm working harder on getting him to have people say, "wow!" Whereas before I was stuck in a goof off, trail ride everyday rut.

He is a good-looking well put together horse (not sway backed like that picture makes him look... I'll bring an actual camera sometime)


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Your kennel stole one of my gentle leaders!!! lol. If you see a black gentle leader around work, its Juan Pablo Puppytoyas lead!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*4-29-12*

Posted a message on your 'wall' Rob 

Had an okay ride today! He's still developing the right muscles again to have a complete self carriage but it's getting better! We did flying lead changes like a pro!!

The only thing... today I had a girl ride him who had never ridden him before so she could use him to pass a flying lead change thing. You know when you see someone riding and don't like how the do together? It was like that for me. They didn't like each other at all- and I could tell he wasn't trusting her really.

I messaged her trainer about my concern so I'm waiting for a reply... I'd prefer to stick to me and the lessee riding him right now though. It might be too much for him having a new rider in a new environment doing tough things.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Outtatheblue, trust your gut. It has worked very well for you up to this point! Reily has nothing to prove, in my mind - he deserves to catch a break if this new rider and the new skill is too much challenge for him right now.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Outtatheblue, trust your gut. It has worked very well for you up to this point! Reily has nothing to prove, in my mind - he deserves to catch a break if this new rider and the new skill is too much challenge for him right now.


Thanks! I'm going to try my hardest to do him right. He deserves it for all he's done for me.

The skill isn't new per say (been doing them for a year now)... but we're still working on perfecting them. Right now he gets SO excited IF ALLOWED he just races around doing flying lead changes before anyone can even ask him to unless they know exactly how to ride him (if your leg isn't on him around the circle... who knows you MIGHT be getting ready to ask him for a lead change! hehe)

The trainer wants me to give them another chance tomorrow in english. Which I will. He's a good boy and I think he would be up for it... but... (ONLY Posting this on this forum as a vent sort of thing, nothing I would ever bring up in person) it was more of her attitude towards riding him that bothered me. She didn't seem to like him at all (which trainer disagrees). She has a very well trained expensive horse she bought this year, and my horse rides much different. The entire time she looked unhappy because he wasn't responding like her horse... it just seemed like she was looking down on him in my opinion which bothered me. In my eyes my horse is worth just as much as any expensive trained show horse. 

I didn't buy him show ready (in fact I bought him as a very fat pasture puff)- I taught him most of what he knows now (including the flying lead changes which she wanted to borrow him for), and I wouldn't have it any other way. Though I've noticed lately people put buttons on their horses whereas I trained my horse using my body, leg and hands with varying pressures to create the desired product.

I would LOVE if someone could sympathize/slap some sense into me, but I think I have a type of expensive horse jealousy. Don't get me wrong- I LOVE my horse to DEATH! I wouldn't trade him for the world!! BUT seeing people with nice expensive horses that are already trained perfect makes me a little jealous. She goes into classes expecting to place and is disappointed if she gets below first. For the record- my cheap-o little ranch bred guy placed one under the expensive horse last show  I've ridden the nice horse, and he is SO SO easy to ride! There's a button for headset, a button for speed, a button for stopping (all legs)

Someday I just want to have an extra 10k laying around so I can go buy a super nice show horse to win all the shows in.

ETA: Oh I forgot! Tonight we also hopped over a little x-rail for the fun of it  in all western gear! He jumped fine, I'm pretty sure I looked like a fish out of water.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I hear you. I have expensive horse, trailer, arena AND barn envy.  But, seriously, when I teach something and it sticks, there is no other feeling like that on earth. The people who buy their horses with buttons don't ever experience that. I also think the reason that 'buttons' are needed is that people don't learn to ride, maybe. Or maybe I just also have good-rider envy, too!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> I hear you. I have expensive horse, trailer, arena AND barn envy.  But, seriously, when I teach something and it sticks, there is no other feeling like that on earth. The people who buy their horses with buttons don't ever experience that. I also think the reason that 'buttons' are needed is that people don't learn to ride, maybe. Or maybe I just also have good-rider envy, too!


Ditto!!! I've tried and worked so hard for everything I have now, but somehow it seems like I'm always a step behind. Teaching my horse flying lead changes was the best feeling in the world  When I bought him- he could counter canter the SMALLEST circles ever. Which was not a good trait when I was teaching lead changes haha.

I think they're definitively different types of good riders... I'm still trying to figure that one out too


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Any new pics? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Not yet!  I'll bring a camera out tomorrow... I'm basically going to be at the barn all day, haha. And of course I'll take pictures/videos on Tuesday when we kick butt at level testing!!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Well I have pictures... need to upload them (the adapter thing is weird so it takes forever)

BUT thought I would share... they passed their 4-H level tonight  Means they get to go to Districts and if they pass their, state! Yay!!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Awesome! Applause and cheers!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*5-4-12. Pictures!*

The one thing that bothered me about that level testing... there was only one lady who mentioned his eye. She was polite enough about it, but while she was walking away she mumbled to herself, "gotta love horses with a handicap" In my opinion my horse does not have a handicap. It may be an obstacle to overcome, but by no way does this hinder him. It was kind of cool though, because the lady who helped me buy him so many years ago (really the whole reason I have this horse) was there as well, and had the same face as I did when we heard that lady call him handicapped. -sigh- Ah well.

So after the level testing my horse has gotten a couple days off, I was just so happy with him I wanted to give him some time off. Today, I decided to take MY horse for a trail ride for the first time in a long time.

It felt so GOOD. I've been riding other horses on the trails for weeks, but nothing compares to getting on my good ol' boy and hitting the trails. Nothing at all. 

It was a hot and muggy day today, so I decided to make our first solo trail ride back bareback! The wind started up a little, so it ended up being the perfect weather. I just love this horse so much. Had 0 problems, even when we crossed some water (he HATES water with a big fiery passion, but the fact he only hesitated slightly today and then went over twice... aah this boy is special ) and cantered in the large open field.

There were some bikes that came up on his blind side that had him 'look' (turn his head so he could see them) but no spooks!  Some bikes stared, but ah well I'm pretty sure they did that before.

Whenever I see this:








all my worries in life seem to disappear. Just me, my horse and my dog. I don't need anything else.

Calmly going over the 'scary' water puddle









His eye is almost completely healed now!











There's a tiny 'raisin' scab in the middle but that's it, and it's actually gotten smaller since I took this picture.

















Cookie?









And Reily lunging




This video was taken the second time I lunged him (MUCH better than the first) don't judge his gaits, he was being lazy because he couldn't see the whip and likes to four beat, but we've improved this  (I'll tap his butt with the whip when he's lazy, but that's hard to do when I'm video taping)

Looks like another show on Sunday! Let's do this


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

He's looking great! When the hair grows back it will be even better! I know what you mean about being on your own horse - it's like wearing a comfy pair of shoes again. Sigh.....


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> He's looking great! When the hair grows back it will be even better! I know what you mean about being on your own horse - it's like wearing a comfy pair of shoes again. Sigh.....


Too true!! My favorite part was just being able to shut my eyes during the trail ride and listening to nature... so relaxing. I can't do that on any other horse without them going their 'own way'. I've accidently fallen asleep on him a couple times doing that though, whoops. This boy takes good care of me


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Sooo the show rained out yesterday. Sad news.

BUT this weekend I went truck shopping and found the PERFECT truck that will be officially mine in the next couple of days! This is related because it means I can go to more horse shows now  (before I was dependent on truck AND trailer... now just trailer and I know about 3 people I think would help me out)

Yesterday was great, we worked on 'long and low' while still remaining collected (still getting the muscles for self carriage) but then afterwords to 'relax' we did some games at a canter/hand gallop. I didn't have anything set up so we did it with invisible poles, but we did some key hole (this horse loves turning around for keyhole! it's become one motion for him, instead of 'run, stop, turn, run' it's 'run spin, run') and poles with flying lead changes, he did excellent! After that we went out to the field to 'walk' the dog. It's been raining more and more, so the previous puddle in the picture had gotten even bigger! Now he walks to steps stops, walks a few steps, stops, but goes through pretty well all things considered. On the way back to the barn he didn't even hesitate, he was on a mission to get back to the hay!

This makes me wonder... in the 4 years I've owned my horse now I have NEVER made so much progress (water wise) so quickly! It has ALWAYS been an issue of his. I wonder if this eye really is making him trust me that much more? Another thing I noticed is he's listening to voice on the ground so well! I was letting him walk into his stall, and he was getting close on his blind side so I said, "easy there boy" he slowed down right away and walked more cautiously.

His eye is now 99.9% healed. there is one small dot of a scab (smaller than an eraser) and the hair needs to grow in now. It's definitively something that will take anyone a bit to get over (giant gaping hole  ) but he's always the same to me. I'm thinking I really want to take him to college, but I need to find out from his lessee if she wants to take the extra step and full lease or not. If she does, I will miss this boy like crazy but I'll be happy he's in good hands and being used as a good show pony.

This accident really opened my eyes to how dependent on this horse I am. He's just different than the other horses (for me at least) and there is something special about him.

Now to get back to the technical to whoever is reading this who is in my shoes- the cost for all of the vet procedures came to $2000. This includes the multiple barn visits after he first hurt his eye, all the medicine we had to put in his eye, a week at the vets getting constant treatment with a catheter (the catheter was $200 one time cost, the vet cost about $600 a week for treatment, medicine, food, bedding, and care) and of course the eye removal (which in the end only cost $200). For the record... if I had to go over and do it all again I wouldn't change a thing-I wanted to give him the best chance for keeping that eye. EXCEPT if I had the knowledge I do now, I probably would have taken him to stay at the vets right away.

Thank GOODNESS my parents are amazing and split the cost with me (otherwise there would be no way I could afford this truck I'm getting). Thanks mom and dad


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*5/13/12*

So time for an update!

Reily's eye is healing wonderfully. However, he's been getting lots of scratches (which I still think are bites..) on his blind side  I wish I could move him away from the horse that I think is biting him, but there aren't many better stalls to move him right now (too many 'biters' at the barn haha) so I figure it's best to stay with what he is familiar with.

We were going to go to a show today (first time hauling with my new truck!) but the trailer completely broke Friday (the ramp fell off, scary) so no show 

BUT I decided I may go for a long (10-15 mile) trail ride today (the trail ride where he hurt his eye) or tomorrow! It will be my first long one with my horse since the accident. I know it shouldn't but when I'm sitting here thinking about it, I get a little nervous about taking HIM out. Not for me, but because I'm worried he might get hurt. I took friends horses on this exact trail ride numerous times since the accident and had no problems. 

I may go solo the first time, so I get the jitters out without having to worry about another rider. Or maybe I'll go with another rider in case something does happen.

Either way I love this horse and can't wait to see him today!


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Im jealous of you Blue.... You have a truck, my neighbor also bought a new truck. Im getting pretty desparate. Better not leave your keys in your truck at the barn cause i will take it!!!! lol. Im really happy Rielly is doing well.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

robohog said:


> Im jealous of you Blue.... You have a truck, my neighbor also bought a new truck. Im getting pretty desparate. Better not leave your keys in your truck at the barn cause i will take it!!!! lol. Im really happy Rielly is doing well.


Love of my life!!  Haha. Trucks are amazing- you should get one  Make it easier to get to horse shows too


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Love the truck!! Just saw photos of Reily on another thread, he is gorgeous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> Love the truck!! Just saw photos of Reily on another thread, he is gorgeous!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks!! I wish I had a better camera right now, all the recent photos make him look kinda gross. But I like to think he's a handsome fellow, like your guy!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Are you kidding me? I love Ransom more than anything but Reily is waaay more gorgeous!! haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*5/16/12*



WesternBella said:


> Are you kidding me? I love Ransom more than anything but Reily is waaay more gorgeous!! haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hahah well thank you 

So it's been a good couple of days! Last two trail rides were fantastic. I could go on forever about how happy I am to have my guy back to normal!

Looks like there will be some shows coming up, and of course county!

I'm still waiting to find out if I get to bring Reily to college with me or not.. I'll know by this weekend. I could go either way, but it will be nice to know for sure what I'm doing (so I can make plans).

I've also started getting back in shape over the summer so I'm all fit and ready for the equestrian team! So far I've gone biking with my dog everyday since Sunday (not that long I know... haha plan on keeping it going though!) The first day we went 6 miles, which isn't impressive but I kept it on the hardest gear so I was a little sore. The next day we did 5 miles, then the day after we were back to 4 and today we did a little over 2.5. Turns out my dog needs to get a little bit in shape too, she's starting to slack! (This is the same dog who would go on a 10 mile bike ride and then an 8 mile trail ride on the same day with me last fall). And of course still working to keep Reily in shape! I think he's been looking very nice lately 


And that's all I have for now really!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*5/22/12*

I haven't been very productive lately, so not much to report. I've been biking like mad, and actually (I think) gaining muscle!! Woooo.

Getting ready for college in fall is expensive with all the clothes I need.


AND I found out today I'm taking my horse to college with me! Woohoo! I'm kinda sad he won't be with his lessor anymore (she was super with him) but I'm excited I get to keep my horse with me  We'll be going on kick butt training this summer so he's college ready!


Anyone else bring there horses to college with them? How was your experience?


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Gonna have a hell of a time finding a backpack for him!!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*5-28-12 so much happiness!*

I'm uploading photos now, but I'm so excited I couldn't wait!! 

There was a horse show today I ALMOST didn't go to because it's been a looong week. But I ended up going for western in the afternoon so I got to sleep in  I didn't ride my horse for a week so I wasn't expecting anything too much, but I was pleasantly surprised.

We got to the show VERY early because they were running so late. BUT I got to use my truck to trailer me and my friend to the show so it was okay  It was my trucks maiden voyage with a trailer and it did SO AWESOME. I maybe a little in love with my truck hahah.

So anyway, I got to haul with my own truck for the first time (not first time towing so not too exciting I guess). We got to the show with plenty of relaxing time and that was awesome. Then were my classes! This is an open/4-H show meaning placings are like 4-H (Purple is 'best', blue is 'good', red is 'could do better' and white is 'uh-oh') and the classes were divided by 4-H age, everyone over 18 (which I'm 19 so by 1 year...) got to go in a class together (had to go against some 30, 40 year olds and even a couple 70+! But a lot of local trainers)

My first class was walk-trot horsemanship (without pattern) open division for warmup. Got a purple 

Second class I tried for western pleasure (my ranch guy isn't the best...) we got a blue but I feel that was my fault more than his, he's done good at pleasure before but we hadn't been practicing enough to keep up with the competition (it isn't our strong point so we have to REALLY work on that)

Then the third class was western horsemanship (pattern and rail) WE WON!!! (with a purple of course) I beat my trainer (she got second) so I got to enjoy that a little 

Last class was discipline rail, which we got a purple. 

Trailered home, got a call saying I had pizza waiting AND then my friends dad made me this BEAUTIFUL stall sign that I will upload pictures of. THEN tomorrow I'm getting a new phone!! I feel like there's too much happiness right now 

I'm so happy with my horse right now, he just constantly amazes me. I don't feel like I deserve him, so I guess I need to up it on my side since he's being so awesome. I am SO stoked I get to take this horse to college with me! I get more and more excited to have this horse the rest of his life 

Did have a couple people ask about his eye, but nothing offensive (WELLL except for one girl who doesn't like me who asked, "How's the missing eye thing going?" WAY it was said made it offensive to me but it's okay because I don't get offended easy  ) mostly people were curios. One little girl LOVED him and while we waited in between classes he put his head down and let her rub him all over 

There was ONE thing that irked me at the show, that I'm already letting go though. Some of the kids were younger, but one kid (around 15 I want to say) ran her horse up to us (walking) at a canter and ran right into his blind side (like she was expecting me to move?) And then made a face and cantered off. Ah well what can you do? There was also an instance though were I walked Reily into my friend on accident while walking to a class because I wasn't paying enough attention and she was on his blindside (no harm done though) Have to watch that.

Lately I've been feeling like my horse is getting 'worse' showing wise. But this show was just the boost I needed!

I'll add photos in a few minutes


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations! 
You and Reily make a great pair. I'm so glad you went to the show. Keep on proving to those naysayers that Reily is still amazing with one eye! 
Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

was it someone riding a pony that cantered up on your rear? Icause I really hate show girl pony riders! They are so rude! Maybe they have "little horse syndrome " (I made that up myself). Yes I said it! I hate pony riders! Anyone have a problem with that? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Wild Heart said:


> Congratulations!
> You and Reily make a great pair. I'm so glad you went to the show. Keep on proving to those naysayers that Reily is still amazing with one eye!
> Can't wait to see the photos.


Thank you!! I plan on going to many more shows this summer, hopefully we keep doing this good 



robohog said:


> was it someone riding a pony that cantered up on your rear? Icause I really hate show girl pony riders! They are so rude! Maybe they have "little horse syndrome " (I made that up myself). Yes I said it! I hate pony riders! Anyone have a problem with that? Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually it was a littler horse! Somewhere inbetween pony and horse.

Photos will be here tomorrow. I'm going to be waking up at 5 AM and facebook is being a pain about uploading, heh.

Until then here's a little sneak peak- it's the stall sign I got as a gift today 



















I edited out phone numbers and my last name.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Love it! Great news!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*So many pictures!!*

Not sharing all of them, only the ones where it's just me 

Looking snazzy! I don't think you can even tell his eye is missing in here!









After my pattern  the boy did good.


















Weeee!



























What his eye looks like now 









<3


















End of a long good day 









Have I mentioned I love this horse?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

You guys are a GREAT pair!! Beautiful boy AND rider! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> You guys are a GREAT pair!! Beautiful boy AND rider!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you very much 

Taking my boy to a two day show tomorrow! We're just stalling overnight, saturday he's going to be doing a 4-H show with my lessee (I'll be at work  darn) and then Sunday there's an open show that we'll both do.

I'm hauling horses tomorrow right after work, should be a nice long weekend


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

It's been a long good weekend! Saturday my lessee did great, got all blues which if it were actual districts (it was a practice) would have got her to state! Yay!! For the show yesterday our wasgood but not great. We got 3rd in showmanship (out of 8 and i'm in the division with ask of the trainers scary!) Then for my leesee wether didn't place in lypleasure but had s good ride. I could tell the weekend was wearing on my horse so I ended up scratching most of my classes (and they canceled trail grrr).

My lessee loves games though as it's her secret passion, so after reroll did 2riding classes we gave him a break until games and she rode her first games with him! They got 4th in barrels and had a decent pattern for s first time(cut in on the second barrel but didn'T hit it). Poles they had a clean pattern but wasn't as nice but still got 5th!

Today i'm getting ready to clean out (and finally register) my truck and them a friend and I are trailering to a lake! I hope to get in the water as little

I'll upload pictures tonight!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ignore any spelling or word choice mistakes i'm on my new phone


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So glad you are having fun with him & he's being such a good boy. Congrats on the placings!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> So glad you are having fun with him & he's being such a good boy. Congrats on the placings!


Thank you 

Just got back from four hour trail ride! We trailered to one of the lakes near by and rode all 9 miles around it. My horse is such a trooper, he actually was ready to go the whole time! Halfway around the lake we came up to a beach and rode up to my thigh deep in it. SO MUCH FUN. One of my life goals is to be able to swim with my horse- and we came SOSOSO close.

I'm making plans for another time were we'll maybe take more people from the barn too. Having a truck makes this all so much easier 

After such a nice weekend, I'm going to be sad to go to work tomorrow!

Have a happy Monday everyone!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*7/3*

Sooo not much exciting has happened so I haven't updated. Thanks to work and this weather my motivation is 0 (today I had to be AT work by 5 AM, meaning had to wake up at 3:50, when I got home at 3 PM I sat down and woke up two hours later lol!)

BUT I did get an amazing opportunity to take my horse swimming at the local lake! It was SO fun! My horse isn't too bad of a swimmer, very smooth. The first time we went in it was off the horse trail on a mini-beach. The horses loved it and went to swimming depth easy! BUT there were lots of branches there they kept getting tangled in (and we didn't have a camera) so we went to the next spot which was by a boat ramp. Horses didn't care much about the boat, though my horse was all cooled off and was done with the swimming part so no swimming pictures 

It was SO cool though, I had an amazing moment while we were out swimming! My dog was swimming beside us and got tired, so she climbed on his butt and we all swam around together 

We're going again this week and I'm so excited!! I love having a horse that is always up for something new 

Sorry for all the photos... I was very excited about it all 

Going into the water








My little team 









He liked splashing the water 









Had soo much fun, but I am sooo sore today haah









Purddy boy!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*7-24*

So many changes I can't believe it! School is starting in less than a month, meaning I have SOOO much stuff to do/pack before then! It seems like it came so suddenly!

Despite the accident, Reily and I have been having a great summer  Going almost every week to a show/the lake to go swimming. I've been working a LOTwhich is a bummer, but heh gotta get the money some how. 

County fair is in a week which both my horse and dog will be entered in (not by me unfortunately) but I'm very excited to assist and help out with 

Reily and I have grown so much together since/because of this incident it's incredible. I love him so much and am so glad I get to bring him to school with me!!

There's a lot more stuff going on but just thought I'd share that little ramble  Summer has been going great.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So happy you two are doing so much together. Love the pics. He is quite the trooper-definetely your heart horse, right?


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Definetely!  some lady came up to me andtold me that I could never sell him now that he lost his eye, I war kind of shocked and told her I will never sell him, he's with me for life! The thought never even crossed my mind
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Haters gonna hate!

Don't worry when I got my one eyed pony I was told that they couldnt use her for lessons because of her eye. It sorta shocked me because who cares right? Well apparently the barn didn't want kids being afraid of it or whatever the stupid reason was. :S

I love my one eyed pony and if I never took her god only knows where she woulda ended up once they sent her to the auction. (I can only imagine) 

Good luck with him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Darn phone lol


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome to hear from another one eye horse owner! Its amazing what animals are capable of. At work we have a dog that's had both eyes removed and is 16 years old, she's still going strong and if it wasn't obvious a about the eyes no one would even guess!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

